# Cute puppy video



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is adorable, you have to listen as well. Makes me want a puppy soo bad...








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-wt78IIOHg


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

If I had that many puppies around I don't think I would do anything but take pictures and play with them!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh man, that just made my day! Cute little fuzzheads.


----------

